# Secret santa - received thread



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

This is the place to write a quick note once you have received your Secret Santa parcel. Hopefully it will help the sender have peace of mind that it has reached its destination ok.

I'm guessing there will be an 'OPENING THREAD' closer to Christmas Day


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, received today a cat tree .... no I did not peep, it says on the box 

HuckyBuck strictly told me I was not to open anything which comes through the door ...... so I have placed the BT Bill on the santa pile.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, great minds think alike! I'd just come on here to start this very thread! Thank you for doing it.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Oh, great minds think alike! I'd just come on here to start this very thread! Thank you for doing it.


You're welcome


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I received a Zooplus box on behalf of Scratching post a couple of weeks ago....safely tucked away in my spare room awaiting delivery.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oooh I have received a zooplus box and a padded envelope... all safely tucked away under my bed


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have received two boxes - one arrived several weeks ago, the other arrived today. Still sealed and packed away


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Two parcels recieved by the hedgehog hospital.

Hogs all trying go get into them..I'm there Sunday so will update if we have any more!!

Thank you to our secret santas


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's not really the official SS and I hope no one minds me posting here, but wanted to let Soozi know Huck had a parcel today  (Soozi wouldn't join in with the real version as she was concerned about cost of postage to Tenerife as well as security of parcels getting there; hubby owns a courier co so not too bad for me  so we agreed to do each other instead.)

Hoping we will still be allowed to post pics of the opening in the SS thread too if no one objects???


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> It's not really the official SS and I hope no one minds me posting here, but wanted to let Soozi know Huck had a parcel today  (Soozi wouldn't join in with the real version as she was concerned about cost of postage to Tenerife as well as security of parcels getting there; hubby owns a courier co so not too bad for me  so we agreed to do each other instead.)
> 
> Hoping we will still be allowed to post pics of the opening in the SS thread too if no one objects???


Why should anyone object. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It's not really the official SS and I hope no one minds me posting here, but wanted to let Soozi know Huck had a parcel today  (Soozi wouldn't join in with the real version as she was concerned about cost of postage to Tenerife as well as security of parcels getting there; hubby owns a courier co so not too bad for me  so we agreed to do each other instead.)
> 
> Hoping we will still be allowed to post pics of the opening in the SS thread too if no one objects???


I do hope no one thought I was being Bah Humbug but from past bad experiences with the normal post here I felt it best at the time to opt out! I have had Christmas cards delivered at Easter time and found a bank statement on the pavement! The complex is relatively new and if they can't find the correct post box they leave the post on the ground! to confuse matters even more a couple of years ago they changed our post code and just recently changed the name of our road!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would like to say Thank You to Huckybuck for allowing me to send Liddy's Xmas Gifts to her to pass onto Soozi. 

Soozi, thankyou for rescue gifts, I have received 2 Amazon boxes today.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi, I sent Liddy's presents today. I hope that the Belgian postal services will do what they're expected to ... for once


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Liddy is going to be so happy! Thank you so much! I have bought her a little Christmas stocking!






XX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Liddy is going to be so happy! Thank you so much! I have bought her a little Christmas stocking!
> View attachment 148902
> XX


How cute is that stocking!!! Have you got her a sack for her presents from England?


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm just waiting to for one more parcel until I can send off my SS =). On a worse note I'm not going to be around this forum as much as I'd like for a while computer access is limited at the moment, rest assured I have not forgotten you all though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> How cute is that stocking!!! Have you got her a sack for her presents from England?


I have got a Christmas sack somewhere I can use! I can't wait to see what she does when she sees everything. :crazy:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just bumping this up.

I can imagine a few SS presents will be sent out this week after a bit of 'Supreme' bargain hunting.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

I received a parcel yesterday!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Both my ss have been sent out, have notifications they have been received so watching this thread for an update from them.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh wow, you have been productive people! 

I still haven't bought everything yet- I just can't find anything really special


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

*stupid question alert* when should they be sent out for?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it was first week December. Aiming to post mine next week.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

2nd Dec is ehen I'd expected people to start posting, but if you want to post earlier, that's fine.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

carly87 said:


> 2nd Dec is ehen I'd expected people to start posting, but if you want to post earlier, that's fine.


I sent you an email saying that I sent the SS presents to both recipients on Friday. I just hope that they will like what I bought. I went way over my budget


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really sorry. Having major probs with emails at the mo, but will check them as soon as I can.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm all caught up on SS now! Keep letting me know when you send/receive parcels folks, but it would be good if those who receive rescue SS parcels could clearly state that they're the rescue ones, so I don't mark you off as receiving gifts for your own cats accidentally.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine are almost all fully ordered but not yet posted, will aim for next weekend...


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I gratefully received mine 2 weeks ago. Have ordered my stuff just waiting for it all to arrive. When is the latest day we can send? Still looking for one more thing!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought all parcels needed to be sent by 10th December.

Posting my last one out in the morning, forgot about the budget.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ideally yes, they should be sent before 10th.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, I'm confused. your previous post said both of your Secret Santas had gone. now you say you're posting your last one out tomorrow? you don't have 3 Secret Santas.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry Carly, I have sent both parcels out for what you organised.

I am sending a parcel through Huckybuck to Soozi and Liddy, just an extra santa.

Sorry to confuse you.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I've received Luna and Ziggy's secret Santa . I've bought mine but not posted yet - I'll email you Carly when I do x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just bumping to the first page


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I have received a parcel, can't post pics at the moment but it was in a plastic envelope with a blue strip on the side, addressed to holly and smudge =), Smudge has already tried to play with his parcel so it is now in a safe place out of his reach >< thank you to my SS


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I received my parcel today, its hidden away from any peeking pusscats in the spare room  thank you SS  i have all mine so will get it posted this week.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Not received anything yet but it's early days, I did place my final orders for stuff today though, including the slave gifts which it took me aaages to decide on 

Also decided to use my Zooplus points to get some extra bits for my rescue SS boxes, my two are spoiled enough and they wouldn't have gone for any of the food on offer, so the rescue kitties will be better off benefiting from it!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

My parcel has come today! Almost got opened by accident by peeps at work! :lol: It's safely home now and still intact.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I got an unofficial SS package from Britt today! my fingers are itching as it's got little rips in two places so would be so easy to pick at! LOL! XX


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Bumping back to the first page


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you SS, xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I do have more but still need to do the photos. I'll get them done as soon as I can. Thankyou everyone whoever you are x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I got a not so SS parcel from Soozi. I didn't open it and it's in a drawer away from Pooh's paws


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh this is so exciting - I actually enjoy this more than RL Santa 

Can't wait to see everyone opening .....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We got our first secret santa today and we're so excited!!!  A huge box that makes really interesting noises!!! Grace has claimed it and refuses to move until it's opened



When she finally gets off I will put it away safely until Christmas and desperately try to resist peeking myself.  I've scoured the outside to see if I can glean who it's from but all I've worked out so far is that part of the postal code (on the stamp) is Walsall, I think, so I'm guessing this Santa is from the Midlands somewhere. Will spend the next couple of hours raking through posts to see where people are from


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> We got our first secret santa today and we're so excited!!!  A huge box that makes really interesting noises!!! Grace has claimed it and refuses to move until it's opened
> 
> 
> 
> When she finally gets off I will put it away safely until Christmas and desperately try to resist peeking myself.  I've scoured the outside to see if I can glean who it's from but all I've worked out so far is that part of the postal code (on the stamp) is Walsall, I think, so I'm guessing this Santa is from the Midlands somewhere. Will spend the next couple of hours raking through posts to see where people are from


Aww Gracie, you've got a whole month to go yet!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think not peeking in boxes is going to be torturous! I'm sure we've all wrapped everything inside anyway.....  I'm kidding, I won't open any external packaging! I already have a bagful of presents for the girls here from my friend, spoilt!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Susan M said:


> *I think not peeking in boxes is going to be torturous!* I'm sure we've all wrapped everything inside anyway.....  I'm kidding, I won't open any external packaging! I already have a bagful of presents for the girls here from my friend, spoilt!


I have to agree with you there! No boxes here yet... but I guess that means a less agonizing wait to open them though


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Very true! No idea where I'm going to put it that's out of the way lol!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the last posting date? I'm still waiting for for some of my orders to arrive!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> What is the last posting date? I'm still waiting for for some of my orders to arrive!


Think Carly said by 10th December


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

daisysmama said:


> Think Carly said by 10th December


Thanks, got a little while yet then!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm posting mine this weekend!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Having a bit of a nightmare with the courier/carrier of both my two official SSs; hoping both will receive them soon and I'll breathe a sigh of relief. Fingers and paws crossed that Soozi's will be a little easier and quicker as O/H should be taking care of that, as from Mon 

I can't believe how anxious I've been about it all, from finding out about the SSs, to choosing the gifts, to writing clues and wrapping and finally to posting.
But I've enjoyed very minute!!!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I've posted my rescue SSs and they should be safely received by now. Finishing wrapping my other one this weekend and posting early next week - if I don't get it done soon, I'm at serious risk of Mindy or Biba breaking into something. Caught Mindy with her head and half her body in the bag with the gifts tonight, having a good sniff (though she's more likely to chew the bag) and Biba was diving enthusiastically on it the other day! Oscar is far too much of a gentleman to behave in such an undignified manner.  Am curious about which item is attracting the girls - I could make a good guess but don't want to give anything away!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I can't believe how anxious I've been about it all, from finding out about the SSs, to choosing the gifts, to writing clues and wrapping and finally to posting.
> But I've enjoyed very minute!!!


I have been the same. I went over my budget since postage was expensive but that doesn't matter. Next year I will do better and choose the other option (10£). I hope that both recipients will be happy with the stuff that I sent. I noticed that they had both received their parcel. I didn't write any clues since I'm probably the only one sending stuff from the continent


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sure your recipients will be very happy with what you've sent, Britt 
I have well and truly blown the budget in quite a big way, postage not included, and I have loved every minute of it! Super excited for my recipients reactions, I'm really pleased with what I bought! 
I've been organised with animal presents this year, buying for friends pets too, I better get started on the humans now!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I sent mine a little while ago and they have received it 

I'm really worried that my presents aren't very unusual or different, but I haven't really been anywhere that sells anything different to what is sold on zooplus etc. I did find something quite sweet from Fetch so hopefully they don't have that already. 

I went to a christmas craft fair last week and found some gorgeous handmade tree decorations in the shape of cats. I bought one for Dylan and Millie (to hang on the tree) but it was too late for my SS as I'd already sent it. I was gutted!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't worry. You're not the only one sending from the continent!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

There is teethmark in part of the packaging of my SS  Ben got to it, I should've posted it sooner. Can't use different packaging but hopefully can hide them


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlin and I have received ours. Thank you SS. We would also like to apologize in advance for the wrappings of our parcels, sadly it isn´t our forte. We hope that is taken into account.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

We received our SS just now!! Did what you asked and removed the paper to find a lovely card with clues!! Present is now safely tucked away from 3 very curious meezers 

Thank you SS! Xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Leo and Daisy would like to thank their SS  It's a big box from Zooplus.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I have well and truly blown the budget in quite a big way, postage not included


I sent mine and the postage cost nearly made me fall on the floor  :shocked: :shocked: hmy:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I have well and truly blown the budget in quite a big way, postage not included, and I have loved every minute of it! Super excited for my recipients reactions, I'm really pleased with what I bought!


OOOHHH I hope I'm yours SusanM lol!!!!
Seriously - I blew the budget in a big way too; in fact what budget???? I really don't mind at all, because I think they will both love their gifts  and I've loved buying them!



daisysmama said:


> I sent mine and the postage cost nearly made me fall on the floor  :shocked: :shocked: hmy:


Me too!!! Glad O/H is sending Soozi and Liddy's as he's paying for it


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> I sent mine and the postage cost nearly made me fall on the floor  :shocked: :shocked: hmy:


Royal Mail is an absolute rip off, I'm using a courier!



huckybuck said:


> OOOHHH I hope I'm yours SusanM lol!!!!
> Seriously - I blew the budget in a big way too; in fact what budget???? I really don't mind at all, because I think they will both love their gifts  and I've loved buying them!


Well HB, I can confirm my recipient consists of more than one cat  That's how I feel, I don't mind what I paid at all because I'm so excited about it! It's been so much fun! I do feel a bit awful for not doing rescue, but I was worried about money


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I didn't really stick to my budget - when I did, it just didn't seem enough  

I'm super excited but at the same time nervous for the opening thread to see what my recipients think of my gifts, hopefully I've managed to get something they'll enjoy.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

We couldn't use a courier local to us because of the dimensions of the parcel. Royal mail was our cheapest option. Next year, if I remember to pack a little better, into a smaller box, I will use the courier as it will be much cheaper


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I didn't really stick to my budget - when I did, it just didn't seem enough
> 
> I'm super excited but at the same time nervous for the opening thread to see what my recipients think of my gifts, hopefully I've managed to get something they'll enjoy.


I found myself thinking that too


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I received a parcel today. So excited! Lucky kitties


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a last minute packaging change in the post office. I nearly fell over when they told me how much it would be. I managed to save £5 by putting the presents in to something a different shape.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> I didn't really stick to my budget - when I did, it just didn't seem enough
> 
> I'm super excited but at the same time nervous for the opening thread to see what my recipients think of my gifts, hopefully I've managed to get something they'll enjoy.


Next year I will take the other option (more £ ) and I will use a courrier company if it's cheaper than the postal services.

I put a little something in each parcel for the slave and I hope they will enjoy it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I always find courier is cheaper than posting, not sure what the Belgium postal service is like Britt, but if it's anything like Royal Mail it will be expensive.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I use interparcel.co.uk quite often, you put the weight and size of your parcel in and it brings up a list of different carriers, always find them quite reasonable costs too and there's always Myhermes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I use interparcel.co.uk quite often, you put the weight and size of your parcel in and it brings up a list of different carriers, always find them quite reasonable costs too and there's always Myhermes.


This is really useful thank you - got my SS rescues to send next week!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that Sarah, I've still got parcels to send friends so will look at interparcels, I've got friends here, there and everywhere so have learnt Royal Mail is not a good idea. My friend sent me some curling ribbon from Edinburgh in a small padded envelope last week, £3.20


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I always find courier is cheaper than posting, not sure what the Belgium postal service is like Britt, but if it's anything like Royal Mail it will be expensive.


Those parcels were light but I paid 7,50  for shipping. And it was the cheapest option.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Those parcels were light but I paid 7,50  for shipping. And it was the cheapest option.


 

Sounds just like Royal Mail


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Susan M said:


> Thanks for that Sarah, I've still got parcels to send friends so will look at interparcels, I've got friends here, there and everywhere so have learnt Royal Mail is not a good idea. My friend sent me some curling ribbon from Edinburgh in a small padded envelope last week, £3.20


That's the problem with RM prices - as it's size, unless it's wafer thin, it costs a fortune even for smallish / light things

I send something the other week & it was £3.20 - but the woman said I could've sent up to 1kg for that money .... seems ludicrous 

I use myhermes a lot & find them really good  (and they will now be getting the smaller things like above too!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys, I've just looked at everything I've bought for both my SS and my two rescue SS - I can't believe how much I've bought! Seriously, I could open a shop out my garden shed. 

I've been picking up bits and pieces and ordering bits online for weeks and putting it away, it was only when I got it all out I realised how much there was, have probably spent double what I intended on the rescues! Not that I begrudge it at all, far from it, I just hope the kitties have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> That's the problem with RM prices - as it's size, unless it's wafer thin, it costs a fortune even for smallish / light things
> 
> I send something the other week & it was £3.20 - but the woman said I could've sent up to 1kg for that money .... seems ludicrous
> 
> I use myhermes a lot & find them really good  (and they will now be getting the smaller things like above too!)


I used Myhermes and they didn't collect the parcel when they were supposed to :/ So I'm a little worried, but it's good to hear you've had positive experience with them, their Facebook page is full of people saying never use them


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

One of my parcels cost £5.26 to send by MyHermes. Royal Mail said it would be £14 or £12 by Parcelforce! I know it arrived safe within 2 days so I'll be using MyHermes for the remaining one too. X
Edit - I used the option to drop it off at a local store rather than have courier collect, and it was great as the shop is always fairly quiet and it enabled me to miss all the PO queues.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I feel pretty behind as I've only just ordered my SS gifts!  Had to wait until I'd been paid, but already grabbed a few bits at Supreme. I'll be posting out before the 10th of Dec without fail. 

We are waiting for one more package this end, the other one is hidden away safely!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

One of my SS is ready to wrap, the other one should be ready in a few days. They should both be posted next weekend, hopefully...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just did my first lot of wrapping - apologies in advance to my recipents as I have trouble wrapping even rectangles and some of my gifts are a very odd shape, so the wrapping is dodgy to say the least!

Just waiting on the slave gifts and they've been dispatched so should hopefully get stuff posted by next weekend


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With one of my ss I cheated and sent via zooplus  but the 2nd ss I did wrap.
I blame help of the cats for my wrapping.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wrapped most of mine yesterday , just waiting on one more delivery  clues and cards to do :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was also very shocked at the amount the post office wanted to send my parcels!! Over £14, I think the lady could see the shock on my face as I carried the parcel back out the shop and home with me! So I did send mine with a courier, taking a chance as the very same courier company smashed a rather expensive parcel of mine just recently and am currently trying to claim the cost back off them! But other couriers were so expensive as well! 

I found it super hard to stick to the budget, it just didnt seem enough and didnt stick to it at all!!! Baring in mind I did 5 SS all together, it's been rather costly but hopefully worth it  very very excited. I have learnt a lot from my first year! 

Cannot wait to have Millie's SS's to put away ready for the big day now  Wont be long.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Parcels are all ready to go to Soozi and Liddy this week but Gracie isn't having any of it!!!
[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1060721_zps69ad5f87.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/L1060726_zps87abfd22.jpg.html]


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooh love the little jingle bells HB!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Huckybuck, amazing looking parcels!! and beautiful cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sure Liddy won't mind if Gracie goes too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving your festive Sig pic Susan! Christmassy spotties!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Loving your festive Sig pic Susan! Christmassy spotties!


Thank you!  The spotties love Christmas!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Wrapped most of mine yesterday , just waiting on one more delivery  clues and cards to do :thumbup::thumbup:


I was so excited to send the stuff to both my recipients that I forgot the cards and the clues


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Britt said:


> I was so excited to send the stuff to both my recipients that I forgot the cards and the clues


Don't worry Britt, I forgot last year Secret Santa's Sherlock is lots of fun too


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Will be posting out tomorrow. Everything has been put in shoe boxes and then wrapped in gift paper, including the boxes. All the cardboard boxes I had were too big so apologies for that. 

Also added a card each in both and a little something for each slave. Have also added clues. Not very good ones though, hehe. Think what I've picked out is a bit rubbish but hope the kitties will like them.x


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Evie, Maddie, Gizmo & Bear received their huge parcel this evening!!  So excited, I think the last time I was this excited for Christmas was when I was little 
I shall get pictures tomorrow, the box has been put safely away until then but I would like to say a massive thank you to our secret santa and to carly87 for organising it.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I've received my second SS parcel, it is the one that says, may open presents are wrapped inside, thank you very much to my SS everything looks very exciting. I will be posting mine out soon still waiting on one more delivery,really hope it comes soon


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I'm sure Liddy won't mind if Gracie goes too


I wouldn't mind at all if I found Gracie in a package! Whey hey!:thumbup1: not sure Liddy would be too impressed having to share her Pressies though! Lol! xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

One sent yesterday, one still to go (waiting on an Amazon delivery...)


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Evie, Maddie, Gizmo & Bear received their huge parcel this evening!!  So excited, I think the last time I was this excited for Christmas was when I was little
> I shall get pictures tomorrow, the box has been put safely away until then but I would like to say a massive thank you to our secret santa and to carly87 for organising it.



These two are from last night after the parcel arrived, it was mobbed! Terrible pictures, sorry.


















A couple more from today









My lovely ladies, Evie & Maddie.









My handsome Gizmo decided to check out the Dogs' SS...









Safely put back away until Christmas, although Maddie did meow for it. Sorry for no pictures with Bear but he is nervous of boxes.​


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine was posted yesterday! I can't wait for my SS to receive theirs


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww Evie and Maddie look very proud of their package!
Can't wait to receive ours


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I was going to post on here today after what I saw as a productive day even with Oakley's help to say that all being well I will be wrapping and posting my parcels tomorrow and then I get a very loud knock on the door about 5 mins ago to be the recipient of a very large parcel very nicely wrapped with the postman looking very bemused. So I would like to say a huge huge thank you to Oakley & Gypsie's SS I am so excited and the wait until Xmas is going to be so long I just hope that my recipients feel as excited when theirs arrive.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oakley looks like he approves


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't wait til we receive our presents!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I wonder who my SS is. Pooh is waiting for his present. It will be his first Xmas with me 
I will put up a small Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

The suspense is killing me! I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Me neither!! Very exciting!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Me either!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I am actually more excited about this than the presents I will receive for Christmas - how sad is that?!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I am agreeing with you on that! :lol:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I was so focused on getting my parcels wrapped and sent off, especially since wrapping is most definitely not my strong point that I hadn't stopped to think about receiving mine! But now I'm getting all excited on behalf of my little darlings.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've used five rolls of wrapping paper and I haven't even wrapped the rescue ones yet! I don't know where it's all gone, the packages aren't huge and there was very little wastage!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I cheated with all mine but especially with Soozi's and the rescues - just wrapped a big box full of presents then wrapped that box again to post lol!!! Sent all of mine now, except a couple of rescues (have decided to send to all of them since I'm organising it - though only two have parcels ) thankfully none seem to be popping in here so I think I'm safe 

I actually feel quite bereft today knowing it has pretty much all been done and sent  Went shopping with Mum to TK Maxx and Westifeld for our Christmas day out and had to stop and think as I've already sent it all  

I just don't have the enthusiasm for normal Christmas shopping anymore - is this wrong and am I crazy PF lady????:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I think I am actually more excited about this than the presents I will receive for Christmas - how sad is that?!


Same!! 

I wrapped all mine separately and then stuck them in a box


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Same!!


I love Christmas and always have but as an almost *whispers* 30 year old woman with bo kids, and my brother not yet having kids either, our family Christmases are still fun but decidedly more adult these days. I think doing all this for the kitties injests a bit of that kid like fun back into for me


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I am definitely excited to see what daisy gets in her package. It hasn't arrived yetbut we are eager beavers in our house!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine was posted last week, and ours has also come so now im just waiting for christmas!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Woot woot! :biggrin5: Just posted parcels to both my SS recipients. Postage wasn't *quite* as bad as I feared it might be but still pretty hefty, but hey ho.

Will get the rescue ones wrapped tonight and sent tomorrow.

I'm with you HB, I've spent a ridiculous amount of time scouring the corners of the internet for cat toys and I've spent a small fortune, but I've had an absolute ball doing it, much more fun than shopping for boring hooman stuff. The added excitement is that it's a secret as well. It's not over yet though so don't feel downcast, we still have the excitement of opening presents and then trying to guess who sent them. (I forsee my turkey burning on Chrsitmas Day whilst I constantly check PF to see if my recipients have posted on the opening thread yet )

I just really hope the kitties like what I have bought them. I have also included little gifts for the slaves, and I think my clue is pretty cool.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Well we have one down and one to go for both posting and receiving  
I am having to really control the urge to sneak a peek at the parcel we got yesterday 
I just hope that the recipients of my presents are happy with them I went over the budget slightly, but still have to be a bit careful with money so am now worried that it doesn't look like much , but I did thoroughly enjoy it and hope the cats get just as much enjoyment from it.
Oakley also enjoyed 'helping' me by trying to test the gifts first and then passing them to Gypsie to try out too. 
How many days until we can open them?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've received two more parcels today for the rescue SS I must admit I do know who they are from as the name was on the label off the courier and I had also worked out it from the clues too 

Don't worry though, they are now put away safely from the cats until 25th 
Thankyou so much, you are all very kind to be sending them all these parcels and lovely cards xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I know who they are from! LOL!!! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Chillicat said:


> Well we have one down and one to go for both posting and receiving
> I am having to really control the urge to sneak a peek at the parcel we got yesterday
> I just hope that the recipients of my presents are happy with them I went over the budget slightly, but still have to be a bit careful with money so am now worried that it doesn't look like much , but I did thoroughly enjoy it and hope the cats get just as much enjoyment from it.
> Oakley also enjoyed 'helping' me by trying to test the gifts first and then passing them to Gypsie to try out too.
> How many days until we can open them?


It's not how much you spend Hun! it's still lovely for the kitties to get all the surprises! X


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've just posted mine, and was horrified to find that the postage was more than the SS itself!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Received a parcel today thank you, will post a pic shortly, on he label it says 2 of 2, but one parcel.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

carly87 said:


> I've just posted mine, and was horrified to find that the postage was more than the SS itself!


I had the same issue ... Not really an issue because I hope that those presents will put a smile on my recipients face


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We've received a secret santa envelope  (do not bend) this morning! Very intriguing, but completely untouched  I really hope I can work out who it is from as I have 2 secret santas   plus Soozi


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> We've received a secret santa envelope  (do not bend) this morning! Very intriguing, but completely untouched  I really hope I can work out who it is from as I have 2 secret santas   plus Soozi


It's from me! LOL!!!:001_tt2: but you can't open it! I'm a not so secret Santa anyway!

I have just received yours and the one from CC I'm so excited!!! I'm keeping the paper! so gorgeous! I'm so chuffed I can't eat my dinner!:blushing: Thanks sooooooooo much HB and CC! XXX







Liddy has made a start on the unwrapping!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I wonder who Pooh's secret Santa is, we're intrigued :001_tt2:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yippee  will tell O/H he's definitely a better courier service than parcel force lol!!! They look great under your tree. I'm glad I know who my envelope is from too  Thank you Santa Soozi


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Yippee  will tell O/H he's definitely a better courier service than parcel force lol!!! They look great under your tree. I'm glad I know who my envelope is from too  Thank you Santa Soozi


Can't believe it got here in two days Hun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I wonder who Pooh's secret Santa is, we're intrigued :001_tt2:


Have you only had one parcel from me Britt? there is another one on it's way but seems to be a delay on it!
I noticed how much you had to pay postage from Belgium!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo's, Thank you HB, although your name was on the parcels, I still managed to work out the 3 beautiful cats you had given as clues. Holly, Gracie and Huckleberry. xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What sort of clues are people giving? 

I have an idea but unsure whether it's too obscure


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> What sort of clues are people giving?
> 
> I have an idea but unsure whether it's too obscure


I couldn't think of anything good, so mine is very obvious!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

GingerNinja said:


> What sort of clues are people giving?
> 
> I have an idea but unsure whether it's too obscure


My clues last year were far too easy 

SS from Frank had a Frank Sinatra theme, Seb had a F1/Vettel connection and Roman a picture of a Roman  

Rescue SS, a pic of the Beast of Bodmin, a gingerbread cat and a map of Canada with only Maine showing 

Not too sure if my rescue SS's this year are easy or not


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

My clue is either going to be very obvious or completely obscure, which sounds strange but makes sense to me 

I have FINALLY finished wrapping. Nine rolls of wrapping paper between 2 SS and to two rescue SS parcels. NINE!!! 

Rescue parcels will be sent tomorrow and that will be me done.


We are so soooo excited to find who Jaime and Bree's SS' s are!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My clues for SSRescue were really obvious - parcelforce wrote my name on the box!!!

My clues for reg SS are fairly easy to work out too. Can't say what though just in case!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried to get a photograph of Aston with one parcel, unfortunately she is a moody mare tonight, she doesn't know if she likes me or not.

Such a humbug Aston is.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

put tons of effort into our recipients prezzie, really really hope they will like it (and the kitty)

sorry for joining in despite not posting in cat chat much, I just lurk on my phone 

x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww your baby is beautiful!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> My clues last year were far too easy
> 
> SS from Frank had a Frank Sinatra theme, Seb had a F1/Vettel connection and Roman a picture of a Roman
> 
> ...




I had thought about sending home made ginger biscuits as I saw some ninja shaped cookie cutters  but then realised they would go off before they were opened :001_tongue:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aaaaaand DONE! 

Just posted the rescue parcels. I must admit I am relieved to have them all sent out finally 

Now we just need to sit back and wait for our parcels to arrive!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Yey my final part of present to send out has arrived, thus my parcels will be in the post tomorrow =D it's so exciting


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I didn't put any clues but I'm the only one posting from Belgium


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One package arrived here this morning :thumbup: Mai Tai was interested even if no one else came to have a look  It's now safely away in my spare bedroom


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! It has literally just arrived! Thank you SO much to our Secret Santa! We are super excited, and it will be put away safely until the big day arrives


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I keep checking this thread to see if my ss has gotten there yet


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Another parcel arrived today for the rescue SS. Thankyou so much whoever sent this one to all the cats and kittens at The ARC


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I also keep checking if mine has arrived lol!!! 

My hints were pretty obvious


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

SS received, thank you, for Tabitha & Jolie xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Just had a very loud knock on the door and a very grumpy postman thrust Daisy's parcel into my hand!
Needless to say Daisy has disappeared behind the curtain as the noisy postman scared her off!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo of Tabitha with her santa gift, there is something in there she is desperate to get.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! It has literally just arrived! Thank you SO much to our Secret Santa! We are super excited, and it will be put away safely until the big day arrives


Wey hey!!!! Are there spots on the box????



JaimeandBree said:


> Aaaaaand DONE!
> 
> Just posted the rescue parcels. I must admit I am relieved to have them all sent out finally
> 
> Now we just need to sit back and wait for our parcels to arrive!


Hope yours come soon J&B it's so exciting!!!!

We had a lovely card arrive today from Soozi and Liddy - THANKYOU!!!!!!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> Just had a very loud knock on the door and a very grumpy postman thrust Daisy's parcel into my hand!
> Needless to say Daisy has disappeared behind the curtain as the noisy postman scared her off!


There must be catnip in Daisy's parcel. She is rubbing and drooling everywhere. Going to have to hide it away before she soaks the cardboard!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, who gave me the clue "im a gorgeous girl".


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Sent my two out yesterday and also received one yesterday as well.

Trying to figure out what's in it and who it's from. Particularly loved the 'Santa Claws' Why didn't I think of that. 

Fidget and Tibbs says thank you very much. They cannot wait to open their presents and are very excited. Though probably not as much as mummy who squeals everytime she glances at the box.

Thank you.x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Wey hey!!!! Are there spots on the box????


There are! I didn't even notice!  I took the outer brown paper off because I wasn't 100% sure what it was  Couldn't see anything that said SS, it's stayed all sealed up in its bubble wrap though!

I'm toooooo excited!!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> I keep checking this thread to see if my ss has gotten there yet


Me too. I sent off 1st class so was hoping for today. One I never see on the forum. The other has been on this thread but nothing it seems.

Think I'm being impatient and over excited.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh this is so exciting! I can't wait for everyone to open their gifts


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhh, this thread is making me so excited! I can't wait for Loki's to arrive!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm v excited too!  Even thinking of putting my tree and decorations up this weekend, which is ridiculously early for me, but this thread is making me impatient for Christmas Day for the first time in years. Hope my little cherubs' gift arrives soon!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Posted mine out today ... might take a few days to arrive though as I went to the Post Office, got the Royal Mail price,  and then went and sorted a courier firm online for less than half the price.

Not received our parcel yet but must remember it is early days


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh they're really starting to flood in now, it's just too exciting! Still nothing here but it's early yet, and I'll only have to pose them away from J&B till the big day anyway (at least I have some room to store them now that my gifts have been posted, don't know where I'd have put them if they arrived before!)


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine's been sent out now, I'll be checking this thread all the time to see if they've got it  I've just realised I forgot to put in my clue.. Oops!

Can't wait for christmas, I'm really excited for the opening thread!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Everything had been posted =D and P and P was nowhere near as bad as expected so that's a bonus


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I sent money via JustGiving to my charity SS today. A bit boring but they could have extra that way as no postage costs


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Out of curiosity, who is still waiting for their SS presents? 

Evie, Maddie, Gizmo & Bear have received one of theirs, so one more to go! I can't wait for the opening thread, I want to see what everyone has got and also what my SS recipients think of their gifts - although slightly nervous for the latter 

20 days until my lot can open the presents... not like I'm counting or anything


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Out of curiosity, who is still waiting for their SS presents?
> 
> Evie, Maddie, Gizmo & Bear have received one of theirs, so one more to go! I can't wait for the opening thread, I want to see what everyone has got and also what my SS recipients think of their gifts - although slightly nervous for the latter
> 
> 20 days until my lot can open the presents... not like I'm counting or anything


We're still waiting for ours, I'm going to find it so difficult not to peek when it comes, I'll have to hide it out of temptations way!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2 big ss rescue parcels arrived today, thank you so much.
Off to vets now so will post photo later tonight.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and Dollie are still waiting for ours, but we are excited!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Out of curiosity, who is still waiting for their SS presents?
> 
> Evie, Maddie, Gizmo & Bear have received one of theirs, so one more to go! I can't wait for the opening thread, I want to see what everyone has got and also what my SS recipients think of their gifts - although slightly nervous for the latter
> 
> 20 days until my lot can open the presents... not like I'm counting or anything


We are still waiting for ours. Can't wait


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

We haven't received ours yet, either.
But then we have only recently sent ours off too...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Out of curiosity, who is still waiting for their SS


I am but look at our tree now :001_smile:
I got a big grey envelope from England with lots of presies ... They are not from SS and I can't wait to open them. Pooh looked at each of them very closely already but I told him not to open anything :nono:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

We're still waiting and the suspense is killing me! 

Just realised I forgot to put the Dreamies in the rescue packages - D'oh! Think I'll hand in a food parcel to my local CP or J&B will need to go on diets in the New Year! Sorry for forgetting them rescue kitties!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Waiting here for ours and very excited about it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We've had 1 of ours  and nearly all of Soozi's  so just waiting for 1 more SS. It's really hard not to resist taking a look but so far we have all been very good


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Still waiting for ours. And getting more excited every day! I love Secret Santa.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Posted one of mine but they havent said they've had it, hope its arrived okay, I'd feel awful if it got lost, it would have arrived by now no doubt about it!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't received mine yet but also haven't posted either, keep waiting for one last pressie that was posted from China and is yet to arrive, I keep getting updates saying it's been delayed and will be here any day now but this weekend is my cut off date so will have to go without it!!!!!! It's not a huge deal cos there are plenty of other bits and bobs!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

waiting for ours


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes I ordered a few things from china also that didnt come back in time sadly and really wanted to include the one thing in particular as it was more personal. Nevermind!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Loki's still waiting for his too. I get excited everyday when I check the post when I get home from work! :biggrin:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Loki's still waiting for his too. I get excited everyday when I check the post when I get home from work! :biggrin:


Every day when I get home from work I keep hoping we have a parcel!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Two packages came today, not labelled as such but I presume they are SS!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Adding photo's of parcels received this afternoon, sorry for the delay, had vets today with Snowy. x

Thank you Santa's xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I felt like that, then it was so exciting when it arrived  Cannot wait to see what my babies have been lucky enough to get! And I cannot wait to see if my SS and kitties like their gifts! Is it Christmas yet??


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I can confirm they are both SS, Shosh!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

We have received one parcel still waiting on other one. Both of mine have now been sent so I am also checking here to see if they have been received yet. I can't wait for reveal day I am unsure what I am most excited about, finding out what my cats have or if my recipients like theirs.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ours has arrived     





I'm 99% sure I know who my SS is, but I can't wait to open it now!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I've just posted mine, and was horrified to find that the postage was more than the SS itself!


I know what you mean, same feeling I got.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Loki's still waiting for his too. I get excited everyday when I check the post when I get home from work! :biggrin:


Me too! I work super late, so I always send my OH a text when he gets home from work at 5 asking if Mr postman has been, I think he thinks I've gone a bit mad!  :crazy:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Both my recipients got their stuff. That's a relief! I hope that they will like what I sent them.

I want to thank the PF friend who sent us 5 Xmas presents. I don't know who she is, only that she is a member here and that those presents are not from SS.
Thank you so much for brightening up our day. God knows we need that right now. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm 99% sure I know who my SS is, but I can't wait to open it now!!


I'm having a guess at yours too JP


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Ours has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is in Saint Nicholas paper, so it most definitely came from a Dutch or Belgian PF member. Which means that, technically, you would be allowed to open it today, as St. Nicholas is celebrated on December 5th in the Netherlands, and on the 6th in Belgium.

Just making it just that little bit harder for you to contain yourself till Christmas :drool: :001_tt2: Singing:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet would make a good detective 
It wasn't me ... I didn't wrap anything I'm afraid ... Should have. I will do better next time I promise.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Well sent mine out Wednesday and no confirmation anything has been received despite one who has received many parcels since then. Bit annoying really. 

Making me worried now to be honest. Three days is a long time for 1st class if they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> We've received a secret santa envelope  (do not bend) this morning! Very intriguing, but completely untouched  I really hope I can work out who it is from as I have 2 secret santas   plus Soozi


I just want to double check with Soozi this is hers and not my other SS. If my one of my SSs thinks it's theirs please will they PM Soozi? It's a photographic envelope 9x12.

The sender is Scarlett Inc.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I just want to double check with Soozi this is hers and not my other SS. If my one of my SSs thinks it's theirs please will they PM Soozi? It's a photographic envelope 9x12.
> 
> The sender is Scarlett Inc.


Stop being so nosey HB! LOL!!!! It is from me!:thumbup:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Yours is in Saint Nicholas paper, so it most definitely came from a Dutch or Belgian PF member. Which means that, technically, you would be allowed to open it today, as St. Nicholas is celebrated on December 5th in the Netherlands, and on the 6th in Belgium.
> 
> Just making it just that little bit harder for you to contain yourself till Christmas :drool: :001_tt2: Singing:


 I'm going to have to refrain. Can't say the same for Dante and Bea lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

package number 2 arrived this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Both my recipients got their stuff. That's a relief! I hope that they will like what I sent them.
> 
> *I want to thank the PF friend who sent us 5 Xmas presents. I don't know who she is, only that she is a member here and that those presents are not from SS.*
> Thank you so much for brightening up our day. God knows we need that right now. xxx


Ooooo-eerr! that's a bit spooky! LOL!:scared:
X


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Stop being so nosey HB! LOL!!!! It is from me!:thumbup:


I thought it was supposed to be a Secret


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a Secret


I opted out of the official SS because of shipping charges to here so agreed with HB to SS each other as her hubby owns a courier company and I could order from UK sites to post directly to her! So we're not so secret but it's still really exciting!:thumbup:X


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oooo I've just had a text from my OH saying my Secret Santa has arrived!!!! I'm so excited, I can't wait to get home from work and poke it (then hide it away from temptation)


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I haven't received mine yet but also haven't posted either, keep waiting for one last pressie that was posted from China and is yet to arrive, I keep getting updates saying it's been delayed and will be here any day now but this weekend is my cut off date so will have to go without it!!!!!! It's not a huge deal cos there are plenty of other bits and bobs!


SNAP!!! Going to wait until Monday , everything else wrapped and ready :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have posted my 2 official ss parcels.

Have also sent 3 extra ss out as a surprise. 

I love Xmas. This year I have cancelled any visitors so I can spend the day with a very special Snowy boy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I have posted my 2 official ss parcels.
> 
> Have also sent 3 extra ss out as a surprise.
> 
> I love Xmas. This year I have cancelled any visitors so I can spend the day with a very special Snowy boy.


I'll be right there with you in spirit CC for our beautiful Christmas snowy boy! XXX


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

This SS stuff is exciting. Pooh's tree looks real with those presents :thumbup:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It was Sinterklaas yesterday so we opened the parcel we received. We were spoilt! The cats love them, especially the handmade toys and the cube. I'll post pictures when the opening thread is up. Thank you so much, SS!

Our presents are also ready but one item is pretty large and didn't fit any of the boxes I have so I'll have to see if I can find a box that size or leave that gift out...


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

You know what's not easy? Wrapping cat toys with two cats nearby! 

 All wrapped and ready to be sent tomorrow.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> You know what's not easy? Wrapping cat toys with two cats nearby!
> 
> All wrapped and ready to be sent tomorrow.


I've had this problem this evening too, Loki picked one of the toys up and ran off with it when it arrived in the post and I was unpacking yesterday!

I felt so mean telling him they weren't for him


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> You know what's not easy? Wrapping cat toys with two cats nearby!
> 
> All wrapped and ready to be sent tomorrow.


I feel your pain Smudge was a nightmare while I was wrapping mine up ><


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I keep looking at the big parcel Daisy and Leo have and my fingers are so itchy  But best to wait until my 2nd one arrives and then ... try to really resist the temptation of starting our Xmas a few days earlier :devil:

I posted 2 parcels on Saturday so fingers crossed the Royal Mail will be kind enough to deliver them by Wednesday


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We can't wait to open ours!


Thank you Secret Santa!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've worked out who one of mine is from  :thumbup1: No idea about the other one though  I did put clues in mine and I'm sure they'll be easy enough to guess


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I think i have received mine on Saturday. It is address to me and wrapped up but doesn't say anything about Pet Forums on the front. I have to say i do get quite a lot of parcels delivered but i just have a feeling this is the cats one....very excitied for xmas day!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Still waiting for mine...

The postman's van just halted at our house and I hoped it was our SS parcel arriving, but it was the Christmas gift from my employer.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ooops, forgot about this thread!  Both mine arrive last Friday


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Got home from work to find my 2nd SS pressie has arrived , Oakley is desperately trying to open the package and I have had to hide it in the cupboard out of his was.
So excited now to see what they have got. 
Thank you to both of my SS


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I only recently found this forum so completely missed SS, but it has been a absolute pleasure to follow these threads I can't wait with anticipation for the opening thread.

On a lovely note, I made a ferret friend via you tube and she asked if she could send me Christmas gifts so I have taken great delight in selecting things for her newly arranged ferret room. There isn't a huge amount on the market for ferrets so they are typically cat toys. Which is brilliant as if the ferrets or Moth are fussy I just swap things around. My ferrets Toby and Sam recently acquired Moths radiator bed which fits perfectly. 

I am not sure about everyone else but it has been so enjoyable selecting presents for my little animal family this year, I have been absurdly organised and have things all tucked away In draws less so for the humans.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Nothing here yet but there is still plenty of time


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dollies is here! Thank you, we are very grateful


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Nothing here yet but there is still plenty of time


Anyone posting from now on will find that their gifts will take longer to reach their recipients especially abroad so don't worry! XXX


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I missed a delivery today whilst I was at work, I think it's my SS!

Luckily the depot is right near where I work so I'll be picking it up on Wednesday


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> I missed a delivery today whilst I was at work, I think it's my SS!
> 
> Luckily the depot is right near where I work so I'll be picking it up on Wednesday


I also missed a delivery today - I'm really hoping it's one of my SS! I am waiting on a couple of other things so maybe not but I don't think those will be coming by royal mail so I have my fingers crossed 

I'm gonna be sooooo disappointed if it's something else!

Edited to add: - Bah, I've just thought of something else it may well be!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I also missed a delivery today.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very soon, I'll put up a list of everyone who's sent/received just to make sure I've not missed anyone out!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Bit delayed here, I blame my meezers 

When is the posting deadline?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

MollyMilo said:


> Bit delayed here, I blame my meezers
> 
> When is the posting deadline?


Wednesday I think


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Evie, Maddie, Gizmo & Bear received their second huge SS parcel today!  So a massive thank you to our second SS 





















































Maddie clearly didn't want to wait until Christmas! The parcel wasn't even on the floor 10 minutes but it has now been put safely away, just missing a corner of beautiful wrapping paper... 




























I really do love my lot :001_wub: Does anyone else look at pictures of their Cat/s or just look at them and think 'I'm so lucky to have these little ones in my life' or is that just me? 

Hope anyone still waiting receives their SS parcel soon


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Rupert's SS has arrived!!!!

He's been sniffing around the parcel for ages, trying to get it open with his paws but it's completely cat proof!

Thank you so much, I have no idea who it's from or what's in it, I'm so excited to open it on Christmas Day!

My SS should be going out this week. I should have just sucked it up and paid Royal Mail prices but I went with a courier and they have twice failed to turn up and collect it from me last week  I'm trying to get them to actually collect it or give me a refund but they're being difficult.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

One of my parcels must now be giving off a slight smell of catnip as Liddy is now rubbing her face and body all over it!














Is anyone watching me?


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

There is definitely something in our parcel other than catnip. Rupert has never reacted to catnip in the way that he is to his present! 
He's trying to jump up to the top of the kitchen cabinets to get it and miaowing like crazy, that really long moaning miaow that I've only heard him do twice before.

What on earth is in there??!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I really do love my lot :001_wub: Does anyone else look at pictures of their Cat/s or just look at them and think 'I'm so lucky to have these little ones in my life' or is that just me?


 Not just you, I look at them and think that a lot 



Aubrie30 said:


> There is definitely something in our parcel other than catnip. Rupert has never reacted to catnip in the way that he is to his present!
> He's trying to jump up to the top of the kitchen cabinets to get it and miaowing like crazy, that really long moaning miaow that I've only heard him do twice before.
> 
> What on earth is in there??!


 Maybe he's got a plague rat!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I've just heard from my dad - our present has arrived! Thanks SS 

I'll pick it up from his after work and see what the cats make of it.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Maddie clearly didn't want to wait until Christmas! The parcel wasn't even on the floor 10 minutes but it has now been put safely away, just missing a corner of beautiful wrapping paper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had to pinch myself ... your Maddie looks so similar to my Daisy with seal and tabby markings. And seems they get up to the same mischief  Yes I consider myself very luck to have cats - past and present - in my life.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

One of Millie's has arrived this morning    Thank you, we are very excited indeed, not long to go before we can dig in and open them!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I also missed a delivery today - I'm really hoping it's one of my SS! I am waiting on a couple of other things so maybe not but I don't think those will be coming by royal mail so I have my fingers crossed
> 
> I'm gonna be sooooo disappointed if it's something else!
> 
> Edited to add: - Bah, I've just thought of something else it may well be!


It was something I'd ordered for my brother's Christmas :cryin: Gutted! I'm so impatient


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Today I Wrapped and posted same afternoon! Go me 

Hope my SS recipients (that I haven't even typed two words to)likes it! My 3 have all inspected and very happy anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it only me that's a million times more excited about opening the pet presents than their own on Christmas day?? I know which boxes I shall be looking for and opening first for sure haha


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Is it only me that's a million times more excited about opening the pet presents than their own on Christmas day?? I know which boxes I shall be looking for and opening first for sure haha


Nope I am too, sad isn't it?!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Nope I am too, sad isn't it?!


It is a bit haha, but I don't care, I haven't been so excited about Christmas in a long time :thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I am too  The spotties have been so spoilt! My friend has bought them presents too, and they won a Lazy Days competition, so I'll be keeping their prize until Christmas Day too! I am itching to open their SS though, so exciting!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> It is a bit haha, but I don't care, I haven't been so excited about Christmas in a long time :thumbup:


Same here! I wonder who my SS is


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Is it only me that's a million times more excited about opening the pet presents than their own on Christmas day?? I know which boxes I shall be looking for and opening first for sure haha


I am too! I can't wait to see what's inside 

I think I might have to cheat and open it on Christmas eve as we'll be going to my parents for Christmas day and the morning before we go is always spent zooming round trying to get various animals sorted before getting Christmas dinner on!

I really hope my SS likes their gifts  can't wait to see pics of everyone's pressies on the opening thread!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I cannot wait for the opening thread and seeing all the pictures either, its all been a great experience I have to say  This is my first year doing this and so every other year Ive looked at the opening threads etc enjoying them but wishing I'd joined in to! I thought I'd gone overboard with the SS's but the sizes of the boxes that have arrived are so overwhelming, people have been obviously so generous, thoughtful and kind,. I think opening on xmas eve is more than fine as long as you don't forget the pictures haha. Is it bad I am already thinking about the SS's next year  :lol:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> I am too! I can't wait to see what's inside
> 
> I think I might have to cheat and open it on Christmas eve as we'll be going to my parents for Christmas day and the morning before we go is always spent zooming round trying to get various animals sorted before getting Christmas dinner on!
> 
> I really hope my SS likes their gifts  can't wait to see pics of everyone's pressies on the opening thread!


We will probably have to do the same (oh the hardship ) as like you said Christmas morning is a very busy time and I want to spend time with the cats and their presents.



Jackie99 said:


> Is it bad I am already thinking about the SS's next year  :lol:


No not bad at all, I am already planning for it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I received a note through the door last week to say I have a parcel to collect from the post office - so sorry not had chance to get it yet but I know it will be Dexter and Sam's SS present as I haven't ordered anything else - will post again once I have had chance to collect it - silly opening hours 
I will be posting my recipients SS on Friday - had trouble getting to shops and PO. Just wanted to let you guys know I haven't forgotten :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think Phoebe's SS arrived today, sadly we weren't home, so it's waiting at the post office 
Should be able to pick it up either tomorrow or on Saturday.
And will be posting mine tomorrow or Thursday at the latest, sorry!
I've been a bit disorganised this year :mad2:


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I feel like the parcel I'm sending is going to look small compared to everyone else's. I did go slightly over budget but not to the extent of what it sounds like other people have done (I'm a poor student   ). I really hope the recipient likes their presents, I've loved taking part and choosing gifts, I just hope they're not disappointed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Smoosh said:


> I feel like the parcel I'm sending is going to look small compared to everyone else's. I did go slightly over budget but not to the extent of what it sounds like other people have done (I'm a poor student   ). I really hope the recipient likes their presents, I've loved taking part and choosing gifts, I just hope they're not disappointed


It's the thought that counts. No one should feel embarrassed because they kept to their budget.


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am really sorry that I couldn't said before but I got my parcel a few days ago...:thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooooh Secret Santa has just payed a visit, How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> I feel like the parcel I'm sending is going to look small compared to everyone else's. I did go slightly over budget but not to the extent of what it sounds like other people have done (I'm a poor student   ). I really hope the recipient likes their presents, I've loved taking part and choosing gifts, I just hope they're not disappointed


Both my recipients got their parcel and they can confirm that it isn't big. I will do better next year I promise. This is my first SS and I chose the 5£ option which was a bad idea ....). I really hope that the recipients will like their presents anyway.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My parcel wasn't huge but I hope my SS likes what I got them! The one Dante and Bea received was massive though, I'm so excited for them!


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I gave up on the courier and took my SS parcel to the post office. So keep an eye out for the postman, someone will be getting a parcel in the next few days!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

its here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

WE HAVE A LIVE ONE!!! 

Our first SS arrived this afternoon . Will post some pics separately as I'm having a few technical issues at the moment. As you will see Jaime and Bree were pretty interested but it has now been tucked away safely from curious paws. We are VERY excited about opening it on Christmas Day. Thank you SS!

One down, one to go!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow - nice cat drawing on those parcels


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Wow - nice cat drawing on those parcels


Yes, as someone who can barely draw a passable stick figure I was most impressed! Hmmm, our SS must be an arty type...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Many thanks to Spooky's SS- he is very excited to have received a HUGE parcel! What a lucky, lucky lad!!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Woohoo!!!!  It's here!!!!  Got a text from OH to say my parcel had arrived and I assumed it was my Zooplus delivery. I was so excited to see it was my SS. Whatever is in there had Oscar and Biba very curious. Both were licking and sniffing the corner of the package before I removed it for safekeeping. Mindy also had a good sniff then promptly started purring and rubbing round the room. It's come all the way from Spain which will be a useful clue in sussing out the sender!  I dread to think of the postage cost. 
I'm just so excited on behalf of my MOB (Mindy Oscar Biba). I actually felt quite emotional looking at them getting all curious!! A massive thank you for brightening up my/our day to my SS. 
Here's Oscar...

EDIT - hmmm, there's one PF member based in Spain that immediately springs to mind...although maybe there are others from there who have something more cryptic in their 'locations'. Can't wait to find out if there's a clue inside that will confirm whether my instinct is correct! Hurry up Christmas Day! The MOB and I can't cope with the suspense!!

EDIT 2 - ok, so I've noticed something else on the package that confirm it's not from who I first thought of. I'm intrigued!!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine too!!!
Arrived today!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

The parcel I collected today turned out to be something my boyfriend had ordered, not impressed! :laugh:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Smoosh said:


> I feel like the parcel I'm sending is going to look small compared to everyone else's. I did go slightly over budget but not to the extent of what it sounds like other people have done (I'm a poor student   ). I really hope the recipient likes their presents, I've loved taking part and choosing gifts, I just hope they're not disappointed


Mine was only a smallish parcel too, I did go slightly over budget, but packaged it as small as I could to save on postage. 
I was a bit concerned too especially when we recieved one of ours, but then feel that its the taking part that counts and if my recipients have half as much fun opening and playing with the gifts as I had buying and wrapping them then I think they will be pleased.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Mine was only a smallish parcel too, I did go slightly over budget, but packaged it as small as I could to save on postage.
> I was a bit concerned too especially when we recieved one of ours, but then feel that its the taking part that counts and if my recipients have half as much fun opening and playing with the gifts as I had buying and wrapping them then I think they will be pleased.


I don't think anyone should be worried or feel bad for sticking to the budget. That's the whole point of having the two different budgets. If people want to go over budget then that's up to them - I went over budget on both my small and big parcel, but I would never expect anyone else to. How much you spend isn' t the point anyway, it sounds cliche but it really is the thought that counts. A small, modest gift can be way more thoughtful than a flashy gift. And as I've said before, the kitties couldn't give two hoots how much you spend, they'd be happy with just the box and the wrapping paper, and it's them we're doing it for after all


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to admit that I haven't even thought about how my bunch will like their gifts  they're such weird b*ggers! I have had such fun buying for cats that might actually appreciate the pressies that this has been a present in itself


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> I have to admit that I haven't even thought about how my bunch will like their gifts  they're such weird b*ggers! I have had such fun buying for cats that might actually appreciate the pressies that this has been a present in itself


That really did make me smile 
I love taking part in the PF SS this has been my 3rd year and I get so much enjoyment from it and to be honest it has been the only time so far this year that I have felt Christmasy . I can't wait to open them my fingers are itching to take a peek.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a courier? I'm having issues with the one I tried to use today.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Can anyone recommend a courier? I'm having issues with the one I tried to use today.


I've used MyHermes recently and found them very good and much cheaper than Royal Mail for certain bulkier items. I used the option where you drop the parcel into a local store rather than have a courier pick up at the house. Parcels arrived within 2 days. Worked well for me though others may have different experiences. Suspect it depends to a certain extent on the reliability of the local agents.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

MinkyMadam said:


> I've used MyHermes recently and found them very good and much cheaper than Royal Mail for certain bulkier items. I used the option where you drop the parcel into a local store rather than have a courier pick up at the house. Parcels arrived within 2 days. Worked well for me though others may have different experiences. Suspect it depends to a certain extent on the reliability of the local agents.


Thank you, I was just looking at them. I'm not sure what happens if the person isn't in to receive the delivery though, that's what I'm most worried about to be honest.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Thank you, I was just looking at them. I'm not sure what happens if the person isn't in to receive the delivery though, that's what I'm most worried about to be honest.


Good point. Just found this on their website - aimed at people who weren't home when they tried to deliver but will give you the main points.

"Your courier will automatically make three attempts to deliver your parcel, usually on consecutive days, before returning the parcel to the depot to await further instructions. If you have missed the first attempt, they will leave a card notifying you of the next delivery date.

In most cases, your courier will also leave a contact number so you can get in touch directly to reschedule your delivery at no extra charge. However, please note that as our couriers are self-employed they are not obliged to leave a contact number.

Alternatively the courier will leave your parcel in a 'safe place'. A safe place enables a courier to collect or deliver your parcel even if you're not in. It should be dry and secured from public access but still easily accessible to our courier. Typical examples include a shed, greenhouse or porch."


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had an absolute game with parcel force (mostly issues collecting from my doorstep on time) but I will say after numerous phone calls and a lot of angst they eventually collected and delivered all my parcels (a few admittedly late) upgrading the service if necessary - so all got there safely in the end.

(My last one was only going to my Dad, 120 miles away. It should have been collected Mon and delivered by noon Tues. But after 4 phone calls, lots of stress and still sitting on the doorstep Tues evening, a lovely agency man turned up to drive it to Birmingham there and then. It got there an hour and a half later!!!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Thank you, I was just looking at them. I'm not sure what happens if the person isn't in to receive the delivery though, that's what I'm most worried about to be honest.


I always write clearly on the parcel to leave with a neighbour if possible or if I know the doorstep is safe to leave there.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I used MyHermes for my parcel. I dropped it into the local store rather than have it collected and it was delivered on time. I liked their tracking too.

We've had a guy deliver parcels for them around here for ages, he's really good. If I'm out he puts them in blue wheely bin and puts a note through the door. 

Royal Mail/Parcel Force drive me mad as they take them away again and won't leave with a neighbour unless I contact them and arrange it - thus adding 3 days onto having a parcel delivered.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Those who sent the presents in a box shouldn't worry too much, the cardboard box will be a pressie in itself


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone 

Boyfriend has been sent to work with the parcel and instructions on how to print off the labels  So all being well he'll drop it off at one of their parcel shops today


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wonder if it would be a good idea now to make a list of people who have received and whom haven't? Maybe clear up any confusion etc and we know where we are?? If I had the original list of who is taking part Id be happy to go through the thread and do the list


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> I wonder if it would be a good idea now to make a list of people who have received and whom haven't? Maybe clear up any confusion etc and we know where we are?? If I had the original list of who is taking part Id be happy to go through the thread and do the list


Here is Carly's list
Ali71
Alison Foy
Alixtaylor
Aubrie33
Azriel391
Blackcats 
Britt
Broccoli
Buttons1
Canine K9
Carly87
Catcoonz
Chillicat
Clairescats
Dagny0823
Daisysmomma
Dumpling
Finfendy
Flev
GingerNinja
HollynChris
Huckybuck
IndiandPupppy
Jackie99
Jaimeandbree
Jannor
Jasminex
Jellypi3
Jesther (TBC)
Jiskifet
JordanRose
Joy84
Kcabrera3
Lizzieandloca
Lumabuma
Lymorelynn
Maiaetta
MERLIN12
MinkyMadam
moggy14
MollyMilo
Mudgekin
Nightkitten
Oliviarussian
Pipje
Ragdollsfriend
Rubythedog
Sashski
Shikoku
Shoshanna
Smoosh
Sophiebee
Susan M
Treaclesmum


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brilliant  thank you, I have a few things to do and then I shall work through it.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just received two brown envelopes one from Royal Mail and the other from Correos Espana but none of them mentions SS. One of them was sent to my old address and the other to my new address
I won't open them before Christmas just in case they are from SS


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is what I have got so far, let me know if anything is wrong/changes so I can adjust the list- Didn't realise so many were still waiting! 

Alixtaylor- GOT, GOT
Aubrie33- GOT
Blackcats- GOT GOT
Broccoli- GOT
Canine K9- GOT 
Catcoonz- GOT, GOT
Chillicat- GOT, GOT
Clairescats- GOT
Daisysmomma- GOT
Dumpling- GOT 
Finfendy- GOT
GingerNinja- GOT 
HollynChris- GOT, GOT
Huckybuck- GOT ONE OF TWO PACKAGES
IndiandPupppy- GOT
Jackie99- GOT GOT
Jaimeandbree- GOT ONE OF TWO PACKAGES
Jannor- GOT
Jellypi3- GOT 
JordanRose- GOT
Kcabrera3- GOT 
Lizzieandloca- GOT
Lumabuma- GOT
Lymorelynn- GOT, GOT
MERLIN12- GOT
MinkyMadam- GOT
moggy14- GOT GOT 
MollyMilo- GOT
Oliviarussian- GOT 
Pipje- GOT
Ragdollsfriend- GOT ONE OF TWO PACKAGES
Shikoku- GOT, GOT 
Shoshanna- GOT
Sophiebee- GOT
Susan M- GOT
Jesther (TBC)- GOT, GOT
Smoosh- GOT
ALI71- GOT
Jasminex-GOT




STILL WAITING


Alison Foy
Azriel391
Britt
Buttons1
Carly87
Dagny0823
Flev
Jiskifet
Joy84
Maiaetta
Mudgekin
Nightkitten
Rubythedog
Sashski
Treaclesmum


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My goodness, you're amazing! I was just going to sit down and do this later on, then something came up and I couldn't! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Right... I'm one of the late ones.

Just spent all afternoon packing up my presents, only to fall at the final hurdle: I tried to log on to my email to get my recipients' addresses, and stupid Yahoo mail has been down and now I've missed the last post! :mad5:

I do apologise in advance to my recipients (although I can't tell you who you are) for my presents being late. I'll get them sent on super quick delivery tomorrow!

On an unrelated note, I am crippled with period pain right now and can't face clearing up all the mess I made packing them up.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone
> 
> Boyfriend has been sent to work with the parcel and instructions on how to print off the labels  So all being well he'll drop it off at one of their parcel shops today


Good luck! Ive got a parcel that has been sitting at my local depot for three days according to the tracking info


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Good luck! Ive got a parcel that has been sitting at my local depot for three days according to the tracking info


Eek hope that's not me  Our depot is only open 8am - 12pm so tomorrow is the first opportunity I'll get to collect it.
I'd imagine it's a similar situation for others that work full time - promise I will update this thread tomorrow once collected to put my sender at ease


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys, I'm going to be offline from now until Sunday evening. Unavoidable I'm afraid. If you have any SS problems, I'm afraid they'll need to wait until Monday, but if there's anything urgent, there are a few onhere who have my number, CC for one. All of my lists will be on my home computer, so if there's anything very urgent, please try to let me know within the next hour or so and I'll do my best to get back on and check.

To any of you who have sent me emails recently, apologies. I'm having major problems with the email programme and many of my replies are being unsent for some reason. I'm working to fix it, but again, it'll need to wait till Monday. Hopefully everyone should have received their parcels by then, so at that point, I'll open a new thread with a list of those who have received right at the top. I can then update that as necessary, as this one has gotten a bit large what with all the lovely chatter.

I'm very excited about mine, and keep jumping every time Mr postee comes to the door!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh Carly please don't worry - plenty of time before Christmas so I'm sure everything will work out ok xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I got mine today, thank you SS!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Eek hope that's not me  Our depot is only open 8am - 12pm so tomorrow is the first opportunity I'll get to collect it.
> I'd imagine it's a similar situation for others that work full time - promise I will update this thread tomorrow once collected to put my sender at ease


No it's something I'm sending... or not as it turns out


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Received my second parcel today. Thank you Ss.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Millie got her second parcel today thank you


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

My cat didn't look amuse but he was more interested alter on the day.

I am more exacted about Tobby SS that about my SS at work .So sad!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally got to the PO to collect Dexter and Sam's secret santa present 
I am truly humbled - they have got two huge parcels and are very lucky boys - thank you, thank you our SS, so generous 
Sam was fascinated but Dex didn't get out of bed :lol:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I had SUCH an overwhelming urge to peek last night! But I didn't!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Received a big box today! Very exciting.....thank you to secret Santa x


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

We got one! Thank you diesel, Isabelle, bugsy and their slave! Humphrey has given it a good smelling.:biggrin5:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

We received parcel two of two today!  All safely tucked away with the other presents.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Our second SS just arrived!!! There's something rattling inside so naturally J & B are very intrigued 

Jaime has already tried to renove the wrapping paper so it has been tucked away safely with the others.

Thank you SS!

So that's both my recipients got theirs now, and we have ours, the job's a good 'un! Phew! 



 Uploads/20141213_161904_zps80b821cd.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Eeeeeee so excited   

The only present under our tree that's for us is the cats one lol!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The person I sent my Secret Santa to hasn't been on to say it arrived  but they said they had received a package before I even sent it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> The person I sent my Secret Santa to hasn't been on to say it arrived  but they said they had received a package before I even sent it


That's worrying  but some of us have signed up for 2 parcels I think. We've had just one here but since I have sent out 2, I'm just expecting one more (if I've got how it all works????)


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

As huckybuck has said some of us have signed up for two. I've sent two; one has been received, I believe the other has too but I'm not sure if it's the one I sent... I've received two in return 

I've already been trying to guess our secret santa's from checking the outside of the box 

When will everyone be opening their parcels? I'm thinking about opening ours Christmas Eve to give me chance to take and upload pictures for our two SS to see


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> As huckybuck has said some of us have signed up for two. I've sent two; one has been received, I believe the other has too but I'm not sure if it's the one I sent... I've received two in return
> 
> I've already been trying to guess our secret santa's from checking the outside of the box
> 
> When will everyone be opening their parcels? I'm thinking about opening ours Christmas Eve to give me chance to take and upload pictures for our two SS to see


I'm going to be opening mine on Christmas eve


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

12 days. Woooooooooo.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I know that one of my SS has been recieved and am hoping the other one has too as it was posted well over a week ago. 
Looking forward to the opening thread I have a feeling it is going to be a busy one.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't wait for the opening thread! I just hope my furry recipients like their presents!

I will probably wait until Christmas Day to open as I don't have to go out anywhere as my parents are coming here for dinner, and as it's just the 3 of us this year I don't have too much to do.

My parents have got J & B a present too, and apparently so have my brother and his fiance, so between that, their presents from me and SS presents they will have more gifts than anybody else! Quite right too, of course!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm flying to America on the 23rd... So will be opening mine on the 22nd. I hope that's ok. It will be a nice goodbye treat for the babies. Excited about my holiday but sad not to be with them on Christmas. They will be well looked after though.

I'll have Internet access out there so will post pictures on the opening thread.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't get any clue from the packaging.... unless I make you all submit a handwriting sample


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Luna & Vivi will be going into the cattery on the morning of the 22nd, so I will be opening on the 21st, but I'll take lots of photos and post them on the opening thread on christmas day


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

We will be opening ours on Christmas Day!  I think I can definitely say the Spotties have the most Christmas presents in this house! So I think I will spread opening out across the day, they got so much last year I was still unwrapping in the evening :laugh: I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it bad that I'm already excited about next year's SS? 

We'll be opening ours on Christmas day


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> So I think I will spread opening out across the day, they got so much last year I was still unwrapping in the evening :laugh: I CAN'T WAIT!!


Think I will do that too so as not to overwhelm them. Think I will given their new igloo and scratching den on Christmas Eve, their SS presents Christmas morning, then their stockings and gifts from the family when my parents arrive. I can't remember when I was last this excited about Christmas morning 



Smoosh said:


> Is it bad that I'm already excited about next year's SS


No, I'm already wondering who I'll get next year!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I'm flying to America on the 23rd... So will be opening mine on the 22nd. I hope that's ok. It will be a nice goodbye treat for the babies. Excited about my holiday but sad not to be with them on Christmas. They will be well looked after though.
> 
> I'll have Internet access out there so will post pictures on the opening thread.


I will be in London from Dec 22nd till Dec 26th. I will open the parcels on the 26th or 27th if that's OK.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG, Just received a Diogenes XXL Cat Tree, I am 100% sure I know who this is from, thank you so much. xxxx

Sorry, I got this wrong, this is not a ss gift, this is a very kind Xmas present to me and my Mc's from M2M, Willowbee, Gus, Jake, Missy and Evie. xxx

Thank you so much M2M and cats xxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so excited. This will be so much fun for us all. I'm a sad do, I'm making sure that we stay at home until after the postie comes. DH is as excited as I am and he can't wait till out pressies arrive.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I peeked into our SS parcel today as I suspected the gifts would be wrapped and have transferred the contents to a Santa sack under the tree. I am totally bowled over by the number of gifts, all beautifully wrapped and individually labelled and a mix of intriguing shapes and sizes!! My babies now have more prezzies under the tree than OH and I do! A big thank you hug to our terribly generous SS. Can't wait to see what's inside! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I will be in London from Dec 22nd till Dec 26th. I will open the parcels on the 26th or 27th if that's OK.


You're a good girl I'd be opening them on 21st! :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't open one box because it came from zooplus... I doubt their packaging has improved to the extent of gift wrapping 

I've seen some beautifully wrapped gifts in the photos, I'm not very good so hope my SS doesn't hold it against me!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Still waiting for my SS...

Carly, do you know if it has been sent?
I don't mind if it arrives just a few days before Christmas, but I do hope it didn't get lost in the mail...


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Still waiting for my SS...
> 
> Carly, do you know if it has been sent?
> I don't mind if it arrives just a few days before Christmas, but I do hope it didn't get lost in the mail...


Don't worry Jiskefet, there are quite a few of us still waiting. I don't have either of mine yet. Plenty time left.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting for 1 (and a little package from Soozi from China xx) as well.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I keep checking to see if my person has got hers yet, I posted it last week... I'm anxious!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aubrie30 said:


> I keep checking to see if my person has got hers yet, I posted it last week... I'm anxious!


I am too Aubrie! Mine should have received it Thursday or Friday at the latest. They haven't posted on here for 2 months though, hope they still wanted to take part!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> I am too Aubrie! Mine should have received it Thursday or Friday at the latest. They haven't posted on here for 2 months though, hope they still wanted to take part!


Me too, mine hasn't logged on for a while.... I keep hoping they will pop on to say they received their present, I will be gutted if I don't see pictures of the opening!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Me too, mine hasn't logged on for a while.... I keep hoping they will pop on to say they received their present, I will be gutted if I don't see pictures of the opening!


I've just bumped up the Original sign up thread, perhaps these posters will get notification emails and remember they are doing SS this year


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Alison Foy
Azriel391 - GOT.
Britt - GOT?
Buttons1
Carly87
Dagny0823 - GOT?
Flev - GOT.
Huckybuck - 1/2
Jasminex - 1/2
Jiskifet
Joy84
Maiaetta
Mudgekin - GOT.
Nightkitten - 1/2
Ragdollsfriend - 2/2
Rubythedog
Sashski
Treaclesmum

Jackie99 made a list of those who haven't received and I've updated it, is anyone missing from the list who still hasn't received?

Hopefully the list will help carly87 chase up the senders to see if they have been sent. 

I know some courier companies are behind, still clearing backlogs from Black Friday, 'Cyber Monday' and 'Manic Monday' so fingers-crossed that everyone receives by the end of this week!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Updating with photo's, not sure if ss or rescue ss, either way, Thank You santa's xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my santa's to receive is on the list, chased up and currently delayed via zooplus, they have assured me it will be delivered this week.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One of mine is on the not received/replied list  I know that the other of mine has been received :thumbup1: Both were posted at the same time. However the one not received didn't post on the likes and dislikes thread either so maybe just hasn't posted here to say it's arrived

I've added the link to this thread onto MollyMilo's post in the sign up thread


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I've just collected mine this morning as I wasn't in when the Royal Mail tried to deliver last week. I had a momentary panic on seeing it was addressed to Timothy in case I was told I needed ID for him to collect it! 

Thanks Santa


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Right, I'm back. I'm going to wade through all the emails and update as soon as I can.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for updating the list, just was going to now  I hope everyone gets their parcel by Xmas, time is running out now!! One of my SS's rarely logs on here, which is a shame, so I am just going to assume the parcel got there okay and hope for the best!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

At least I know the one I sent out has been received


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Alison Foy
> Azriel391
> Britt - GOT?
> Buttons1
> ...


Did you mean 'those who haven't received'? I have definitely sent mine but I haven't received one yet.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It is the list of those who haven't received.
I am on the list, too, and I have sent mine, and I know it has been received, but I haven't received mine.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> Did you mean 'those who haven't received'? I have definitely sent mine but I haven't received one yet.


Yes, those who haven't received, sorry! I've changed the post accordingly


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jingle bells , jingle bells Christmas on the way .... Jingle bells, jingle bells ....SANTA came today wooooo hooooo , Oscar and Beausie would like to say a big thankyou to their very generous SS, as would I  (we have a clue in our card investigation starts shortly!) Beausie was first to inspect but Oscar came to check too


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohhhhh Santa has popped in to the M household. 
The recipients have duly inspected both parcels and are delighted. DH went to the door and was rustling in the kitchen when I suddenly had the thought....he is also waiting on a box today....he won't look at the label....

I caught him just in time hmy:

To our SSs ..Isla and Skye thank you from the bottom of their wee hearts. 

Thanks a million...and the riddle is going to keep me enthralled


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I received 1 out of 2.

It says do not open as not wrapped 

Have to put it somewhere safe as Juniper heard bells when i moved it and she is soooooo nosey!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry for the tardiness. I was having trouble even getting PF to load for a couple of days--I'm really not sure why at all, although a few other websites here and there were also very very very slow. Anyway, I didn't even try all weekend, but now it all seems to be working and I just wanted to report that I have received one package from the UK and have sent both mine out. I think I spent nearly as much on postage as for the gifts themselves . I nearly fell over at the cost of one especially. Of course, the US Postal service is in terrible financial trouble, so I guess they're gouging us to keep themselves afloat. 

And I see from this thread that I've also forgotten completely about emailing Carly, so I will do that now and make her life a little easier.

As for the package received, we haven't opened it, but the cats are fascinated. I caught Chaucer licking the box last night, so I'm hoping for some good stinky catnippy/valeriany toys in there 

Oh and one last thing---to my recipients when they figure it out (which shouldn't be much of a challenge really)--I had intended to wrap every little item separately. However, the dogs were freaking out over the bell toys, and the cats would not leave a few of them alone, and there's no good place to wrap where I can shut them away, so I do apologize, but if my cats' enthusiasm is any indication, I think your kitties will be happy


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ten more sleeps!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Ten more sleeps!!


It's toooooooo looooooooong!:cursing:


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Ten more sleeps!!


I can't wait!! It's sooooo exciting


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Has the list been updated for today?

It's so much more stressful not knowing if my SS has received my present or not than the time mine was a a tad late,not the senders fault!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I've just realized I didn't send an email to let Carly know I'd sent my secret Santas :/ But I do know from this thread they were both received =D


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I'm still waiting for 1 (and a little package from Soozi from China xx) as well.


I'm still waiting but I got two anonymous envelopes, one from the UK and another from Spain. None of them mentions SS 

And I got one from China (from Soozi Wang )


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Such a shame if people don't come on here to show their SS pressies, at the end of the day we have all spent real money, regardless of how much. I'm relieved I got mine and mine was received but I bet it is really stressful not knowing


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I sent two and have received one so far, so I am waiting for another one.

Think both mine have been received so that's good :thumbup1:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't updated yet. Have been proper ill, and just struggling to keep on top of housework never mind anything else. I'll get to it as soon as I can, I promise!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> Such a shame if people don't come on here to show their SS pressies, at the end of the day we have all spent real money, regardless of how much. I'm relieved I got mine and mine was received but I bet it is really stressful not knowing


I'm confused---are we supposed to take a picture of the box when it arrives? Or are you talking about once everything is opened? I thought about posting a pic of the box itself, but then my name and address are on it, so I'm waiting until we open the box. And if we do it now, none of the pets, save the bird and fish, will leave any of it alone :crazy: Last year, they were constantly dragging parcels around the house :lol: and while it's nice to see them so excited about the presents, it makes for 12 Days of Chaos.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm confused---are we supposed to take a picture of the box when it arrives? Or are you talking about once everything is opened? I thought about posting a pic of the box itself, but then my name and address are on it, so I'm waiting until we open the box. And if we do it now, none of the pets, save the bird and fish, will leave any of it alone :crazy: Last year, they were constantly dragging parcels around the house :lol: and while it's nice to see them so excited about the presents, it makes for 12 Days of Chaos.


No I don't think so.. I think some of us are slightly fretting that parcels have been sent and the recipient hasn't been on here to say they have received it (or in some cases hasn't even logged on for weeks!) So we were having a collective moan about how disappointing it would be if we don't get pics of present opening


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm confused---are we supposed to take a picture of the box when it arrives? Or are you talking about once everything is opened? I thought about posting a pic of the box itself, but then my name and address are on it, so I'm waiting until we open the box. And if we do it now, none of the pets, save the bird and fish, will leave any of it alone :crazy: Last year, they were constantly dragging parcels around the house :lol: and while it's nice to see them so excited about the presents, it makes for 12 Days of Chaos.


I was referring to the actual opening of them, I don't think anyone would be too upset if they didn't see their box, but the sad fact is some people probably won't post pics of their cats with the gifts which I think is a shame because we have all spend money and time on them


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Jellypi3 said:


> I was referring to the actual opening of them, I don't think anyone would be too upset if they didn't see their box, but the sad fact is some people probably won't post pics of their cats with the gifts which I think is a shame because we have all spend money and time on them


Last year I got lots of lovely presents, I posted to say thank you to the very (very) generous santas but I didn't get a chance to upload pictures. I personally didn't partake in order for public display of gifts I sent but for the enjoyment of taking part. It would be enough to know my gifts were received and being enjoyed, I am not bothered whether the recipient posted pics or not... But I wouldn't want to offend anyone by not posting pictures of the ones I receive! I do hope that wouldn't be the case. I understand if people are concerned that their gift wasn't received though, that would be a shame not to know. I've not posted here for ages (too busy!) so can imagine my gifters might have been worried their gifts were going to a non-participant (but here I am ).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

jasminex said:


> Last year I got lots of lovely presents, I posted to say thank you to the very (very) generous santas but I didn't get a chance to upload pictures. I personally didn't partake in order for public display of gifts I sent but for the enjoyment of taking part. It would be enough to know my gifts were received and being enjoyed, I am not bothered whether the recipient posted pics or not... But I wouldn't want to offend anyone by not posting pictures of the ones I receive! I do hope that wouldn't be the case. I understand if people are concerned that their gift wasn't received though, that would be a shame not to know. I've not posted here for ages (too busy!) so can imagine my gifters might have been worried their gifts were going to a non-participant (but here I am ).


I don't think it's so much that people want everyone to see how generous they were or anything, it's the pleasure people get from seeing pictures of the cats enjoying the gifts. I appreciate not everyone will be able to upload tonnes of pics but I have to admit I'll ve a bit disappointed if I don't see any of my recipient kitties with their gifts, because I spent so long picking them out and I want to see if the like them


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> I don't think it's so much that people want everyone to see how generous they were or anything, it's the pleasure people get from seeing pictures of the cats enjoying the gifts. I appreciate not everyone will be able to upload tonnes of pics but I have to admit I'll ve a bit disappointed if I don't see any of my recipient kitties with their gifts, because I spent so long picking them out and I want to see if the like them


Fair enough - I wasn't trying to imply people wanted everyone to know how generous they are (I assume that's the purpose of the price limits and also the secrecy!) but didn't realise that disappointment would be caused by not posting pics as personally I don't mind so long as I know that it's been received etc. Putting pics always seems to be difficult on PF from my phone but maybe I am just incompetent


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I don't think it's so much that people want everyone to see how generous they were or anything, it's the pleasure people get from seeing pictures of the cats enjoying the gifts. I appreciate not everyone will be able to upload tonnes of pics but I have to admit I'll ve a bit disappointed if I don't see any of my recipient kitties with their gifts, because I spent so long picking them out and I want to see if the like them


Same! I am so lucky in that my SS is on here allllll the time with their gorgeous fur baby and I am 99.999999% sure they will post loads of pretty pictures, and of course if they didn't because they were too busy or couldn't upload pics it wouldn't be a big thing but this is the first year I have taken part in SS, and for me (not sound cheesy) the best part of Christmas is people opening their presents


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Such a shame if people don't come on here to show their SS pressies, at the end of the day we have all spent real money, regardless of how much. I'm relieved I got mine and mine was received but I bet it is really stressful not knowing


I know that both my recipients got their parcel. I'm sure they will post pics when they open them.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just to say thank you Santa, our second parcel arrived safely :biggrin:
Oh oh we might open our pressies on December 24th in the morning :tongue_smilie: as later that day we'll have to load the cats and all family presents to drive to my in-laws where we're staying for a few days. 

Good excuse?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry Santa, I put afew presents under the tree, thought they was safe but one gift appeared to be so exciting for Snowy he has opened it.
Now going crazy around the house with an orange mouse.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

carly87 has made a new thread about who has and hasn't received - http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/387460-ss-received-list.html

Just thought I'd post a link in case a few people miss it


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> No I don't think so.. I think some of us are slightly fretting that parcels have been sent and the recipient hasn't been on here to say they have received it (or in some cases hasn't even logged on for weeks!) So we were having a collective moan about how disappointing it would be if we don't get pics of present opening





Jellypi3 said:


> I was referring to the actual opening of them, I don't think anyone would be too upset if they didn't see their box, but the sad fact is some people probably won't post pics of their cats with the gifts which I think is a shame because we have all spend money and time on them


Ah, right---sorry for the giant dunce cap on my head right about now. I'm slow on the uptake.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Snowy says thank you Santa.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol Snowy you monkey that's an early unwrap but you're having so much festive fun with your new toy  heartmelting :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/387591-secret-santa-2014-opening-thread.html :thumbup:​


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Did somebody send me a brown envelope labeled Royal Mail that just says "Britt" and with my old home address on it? It doesn't mention SS. I just wanna make sure I can open it


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Britt said:


> Did somebody send me a brown envelope labeled Royal Mail that just says "Britt" and with my old home address on it? It doesn't mention SS. I just wanna make sure I can open it


I think it may be a giveaway if someone came on and said they sent it.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I will open mine on the 24th as that's the last day of Hanukkah for us. I could have opened it last night at the start of the holiday but I refrained.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> I think it may be a giveaway if someone came on and said they sent it.


I will open it on Sunday since I will be traveling next week


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

My SS received thanks - sitting under the tree. It jangled when I picked it up off the doormat, which sounds very promising


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I posted on the other thread too - but second parcel received at the weekend! Humphrey says thank you very much to both of his secret santas, as his rubbish humans haven't got him anything else.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

jasminex said:


> I posted on the other thread too - but second parcel received at the weekend! Humphrey says thank you very much to both of his secret santas, as his rubbish humans haven't got him anything else.


LOL at the rubbish humans


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Although my Santas are not secret I will open the gifts tomorrow and take photos! I know Liddy is gonna love everything!
Hugs and lots of love,
Soozi & Liddy.
XXX:thumbsup:


----------

